# Demandez-le!



## Rustaghja

Bonsoir,
L'idée est de traduire "Demandez-le !" en se référant à un produit sur un un panonceau dans un commerce.
"Domandatelo !" ferait plaisir aux amateurs de bel-canto, mais quelle serait la meilleure formulation italienne sur un mode rétro?

Grazie mille per le vostre risposte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Rustaghja,
Je ne vois pas très bien comment on disait au XIXème siècle, mais actuellement ce serait plutôt "Chiedilo subito" (on tutoie beaucoup dans les pubs italiennes).


----------



## Rustaghja

Bona sera Matoupaschat,
Ti ringrazio, avevo dimenticato questa particolarità. 
Quando parlo de stile "retro", non intendo dire il novecento, piuttosto le anni 30-50.


PS: l'abréviation correcte est XIXe.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie anche a te. Purtroppo non ce la faccio a trovare come battere in esponente la "e" del secolo XIX.
Riguardo al tuo quesito, mi dispiace ma bisognerà aspettare che passi un madrelingua .
Buona sera.


----------



## Rustaghja

Ho cercato anch'io, e non ho trovato niente.
Va bene la tua molta gradita suggestione, non é importantissima la connotazione retro.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Salve,

oppure, in aggiunta a quanto detto dall'amico Matou, potresti dire:

*Richiedilo/rivolgiti subito al tuo commerciante di fiducia*. ( forse negli anni 30-50 si usava di più: ..._nella tua bottega di fiducia_). 

Ciao e buona domenica!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Spiritoso,
E in quegli anni 30-50, quale persona si usava?
La seconda plurale, suppongo, durante il Ventennio, ma dopo la Seconda Guerra?


----------



## Nunou

Buonasera a tutti,
penso che a quell'epoca si usasse il _Lei_ se non addirittura ancora il _Voi_ ...e con tanto di maiuscole!!! 
Nella frase rimarrebbe comunque un soggetto sottinteso ma non penso avrebbero usato un "_Lo_ richieda", personalmente rimarrei su un più generico chiedetelo - "Richiedetelo" - forse anche per una sorta di analogia con "sollecitatelo", vedi anche "reclamatelo", per estensione: _chiedetelo con urgenza ...... _procuratevelo al più presto!

Se non erro, piuttosto che di _pubblicità_, all'epoca si parlava ancora di _réclame (_anche in italiano) e forse si giocava già un po' sui "messaggi" a doppio senso......mah...veramente non ne sono molto convinta...però ci ho comunque pensato e questo è un dato di fatto che in pubblicità non è mai  (e credo non _sia mai stato_) del tutto casuale ...


----------



## Rustaghja

Grazie mille a tutti per le sue risposte e spiegazione !


----------

